# Taiwan Reef of 2.5 cm, many doubts!



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi all again to everyone! 

Recently I got 2 Protomelas taiwan reef of 2.5 centimeters, this time im sure they are, I see to his parents...

After try to put them on the main tank with the adults, at most peacocks as some ones know, all went after them as if it were food!

immediately I take them to put safe in a maternity of fabric, approx 25 centimeters x 12cm x 12cm into the main tank ...

My question is; Inside there, can they grow up a size of at least 4 cm to mix them with the rest?

I no have free provicional tank by the moment

I was thinking of making a maternity of acrylic of 36 centimeters x 15cm x 15cm, to put it in the main tank will it be worth? how can I do grow they faster?

I hope by your recommendations and help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would grow them out in a separate tank, and also add more than 2 at a time to any established tank.


----------



## castaway2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi I think to grow thame vary fast you need to putup your tempritior to 30c and put tham in a bigger tank but the best way is to do alot of water changes.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I would grow them out in a separate tank, and also add more than 2 at a time to any established tank.


Yeah...that is what I would do as well.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > I would grow them out in a separate tank, and also add more than 2 at a time to any established tank.
> ...


The idea of add more than 2 on established tank, is to reduce agression to the new ones? 3 can be ok? or I need more :roll:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

anonimus said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


Yes....it helps spread the aggression around. 5 or more is best but 3 is better than 2.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is an update he have already 3.5 cm or maybe 4 centimeters, tell me than this is not an hybrid!

VIDEO:


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

this is the same protomela...


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

then it is or maybe?


----------

